

Interview your family-story with this android-app. - aya72
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.apache.cordova.interview&hl=en

======
aya72
This app was created with the idea in mind that in most cases only the
grandchildren are interested in the life story of the grandparents. Sometimes
it is too late by then or the options are limited to get the desired
information.

